# Stahls� and Universal Laser Systems Collaborate



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ and Universal Laser Systems Collaborate*

Stahls’, the manufacturer of CAD-CUT® heat transfer materials, and Universal Laser Systems (ULS), recognized experts in laser material processing, are working together to open opportunities for laser users in apparel decorating. Josh Ellsworth of Stahls’ affirms, “We’re eager to share with laser users a way to create another profit center with their laser equipment. Laser technology is an incredibly versatile tool for custom apparel decoration.”

Nine laser-safe and child-safe CAD-CUT® heat transfer films have been added to the Universal Laser Systems advanced materials database, and these new settings will be available to users in a ULS quarterly software update. 

An additional 19 CAD-CUT® transfer films will be included in future updates. Chuck Bosnos, Universal Laser Systems says, “Now customizing T-shirts, athletic uniforms, stretchable garments, fashion-wear and promotional items with Stahls’ thermal films has never been easier for ULS laser users.”

Laser technology is extremely accurate and provides the precision to produce highly intricate detail. Lasers have the ability to cut without physical contact with the material. This eliminates material stretching or tearing, distorted designs, and blade wear experienced with traditional cutters.

Time savings is also a key benefit. Lasers can cut to a specified depth or “kiss cut,” and also can be set to cut completely through the film and carrier, significantly reducing weeding time. Intricate detail can be incorporated by using raster laser ablation to etch detail onto thermal films, adding interest to designs.

Learn how easy it is to use a laser and thermal films to embellish apparel by watching Stahls’ TV at Making Apparel with Your Laser Cutter 101 | STAHLS' TV. 

# # #

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost-effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]. 

Universal Laser Systems, Inc. is a leading global provider of CO2 and fiber laser systems that cut, mark and engrave thousands of common and unique materials. Universal Laser Systems is headquartered in Scottsdale, Arizona with operational offices in Vienna, Austria and Yokohama, Japan, and a network of global sales and service partners. For more information visit our website at www.ulsinc.com.


----------

